# Tab vs glove



## Easykeeper (Jan 2, 2003)

I've always liked and usually shot a glove, much more convenient when hunting. That said I do shoot better with a tab and have gone completely that way. AAE Cavalier Elite Cordovan is the one I like. I shoot split so I use the finger spacer but I take off the chin rest. I also glued thin leather over the plate so it isn't so cold against my face in cold weather.

For me the glove was more convenient, the tab is frequently in the way when hunting unless turned over to the back of my hand. The last few years I've decided that for me, the increased accuracy and consistency of the tab makes up for the inconvenience.


----------



## GBUSA (Jun 6, 2013)

Black widow makes a good tab, give it a try.
See if you can find some videos on sizing and shaping the tab to your hand. It will work better if it's just the right amount of material for your hand.

As for which is better, that's better left up to the individual, but You won't see many gloves at the Olympics.

GB


----------



## Thin Man (Feb 18, 2012)

Black Widow makes an excellent tab. The trick is to commit to the tab for a good length of time - at least a month - and adjust to the subtle changes in draw finger feel, anchor feel, and aim that will present themselves. The tab may temporarily corrupt your normal grouping due to those differences, but if you give it time, everything will come back together ... and that is the point at which you make the judgement as to whether or not a tab is for you. 

Going back and forth between your glove and the tab to make comparisons during the same session will not give the tab its fair shake.

Good luck.


----------



## Arron (Nov 18, 2012)

I use a Bateman three under and love mine. One key for me was finally understanding you could trim them. Key though trim a little shoot a bunch, trim a little shoot a bunch until its just right. Hard to glue leather back on


----------



## Petros11 (Jan 18, 2014)

Hello all, new on this forum and figured this would be a good post to wet my feet. Tabs and gloves is a long debated issue that I have experimented quite a bit with. I ultimately settled on a Black Widow Stick tite glove because it is minimal and has good protection for bows I shoot regularly. I do like the bare fingertips of a tab and ability to tuck the string in close, but I could never quite get used to them. With a glove, I cant a bit more to keep my eyes over the arrow making up for material holding the string out. I have found mostly for me however is that where I anchor is more important than what I use to hold it, providing you have a proper fit and adequate protection.


----------



## Bender (Dec 6, 2006)

I really gotta go with Easykeeper on this. For the reasons. A glove sure is convenient when hunting. But a tab gives me a better release. I have switched to tab for everything though because for some reason I can pretty much wear out a glove in 6 months to year. Tabs seem to last forever though. The last glove I ever bought was guaranteed for life and cost $80. Less than year later it was done for. That was when I swore off gloves. Plus tabs are simple things and I make my own. I have a sackful of spares. 

The black Widow tab is a good one and was the first one I got before I figured out how to make them.


----------



## bowhuntrmaniac (Jan 22, 2012)

For 30 +years i shot compound with Kant-Pinch calf hair Tab. Now shooting a recurve I now like the Wyanndotte calf hair tab from 3-Rivers. (Ishoot split fingers) I believe they are like $8.95.


----------



## Viper1 (Aug 21, 2003)

P -

The only tab I would consider for a heavy weight bow would be the SAM, Super Archery Mitt. 
IMHO, it combines the best features of a tab and a golve.
Believe it's currently marketed by Martin. 

Yes, it will give a better release, but only if your from is good enough to exploit it. 
If you have a dead release/collapse or pluck, it's not going to matter.

Viper1 out.


----------



## Beendare (Jan 31, 2006)

Gloves just don't last long for me.
The best Tab I've used is the old BW Cordovan. That Cordovan is just so much better than any other leather but the C is is short supply, hard to find a chunk of it. The calf hair tabs give a good smooth release but tend to be a bit thin with less protection. The Bateman is a bit thin IMO.

If anyone has a chunk of Cordovan they will sell me let me know.


----------



## DDSHOOTER (Aug 22, 2005)

I can shoot either one. Glove has better protection. Tab gives a slightly better contact with the face. I think a tab requires more of a hook than a glove.
DD


----------



## grantmac (May 31, 2007)

Tab everytime.

-Grant


----------



## vabowdog (Dec 13, 2007)

I've been using the same cavalier Elite cordovan tab since 2004 never touched it once I got it trimmed how I like it...I shoot it three under...fits me great...I've tried the gloves and to me they are either breaking in or wearing out...nothing in the middle but that's just my opinion...

The widow tabs to me seem to be really thick and I struggle feeling the string.



Hope this helps

Dewayne


----------



## steve morley (Dec 24, 2005)

I have a few spare med Bateman split finger Tabs (already worn in), send me a pm with your address and I'll post one to you, I'll be over end of April to shoot in Finland Jarkko invited me, maybe we will meet.

Tab gives a smoother more consistent release but the main thing I've noticed with a Tab is you can get a deeper hook and more relaxed fingers over a glove.


----------



## BLACK WOLF (Aug 26, 2005)

I prefer a glove. I'm primarily a bowhunter. 

A glove that shoots as good or nearly as good as a tab is the American Leathers Big Shot line of gloves.

Ray :shade:


----------



## Bowmania (Jan 3, 2003)

Not much of a debate. Let's count the number of oly shooters shooting a glove. It can be done with two fingers - thumb and forefinger, touching the two tips together.

To me a tab is more comfortable for hunting. When you have to do something you just turn it to the back side of your hand.

Bowmania


----------



## Pikkuhannu (Apr 3, 2009)

Thanks all the reply. 
I must try tab.
I hunt just few days a year, so i think i can use tab if it feels better.


----------



## rickstix (Nov 11, 2009)

I don’t think what Olympic archers do particularly holds a lot of water here…unless there happens to be a lot of them shooting 62 and 70# bows that I haven’t heard about. I don’t know…could be.

I’ve virtually always shot a glove, which “feels right” especially given that I do not use a deep hook. My main interests are hunting…which doesn’t mean I can’t appreciate Olympic archers…and would be willing to hunt with one anytime, as long as they were equally accepting of my approach.

Anyhow, the OP has already decided to try a tab…just looks like he needs something for heavier bows. Good Luck P…Hope you find what you need. Enjoy, Rick.


----------



## Pikkuhannu (Apr 3, 2009)

Thanks to Steve, i have tab now.
I shoot few shots, it is -15 celsius here now, so my fingers are frozen after few shots...

With glove i can cover whole hand, so cold weather is not problem.

Tab is different, but does not feel bad at all. Release is very slick and clean.
I must shoot more when it is not so cold out there.


----------



## centershot (Sep 13, 2002)

Tabs for me.......I like the BW 3 under tabs. The calf hair one is very supple but wears out quickly. The super leather or whatever it's called lasts a good long time but is pretty stiff and takes a while to break in. Gloves feel like big think numb fingers to me.

Maybe some of the shooting mittens where the tip flips back would work for cold weather shooting. I have shot with a tab over lightweight gloves with no problems in moderate weather.


----------



## steve morley (Dec 24, 2005)

You guys are just soft, no problem for me shooting outside in -19C without gloves..................You have heard the term "Mad dogs and Englishmen in the midday Sun" :tongue:


----------



## bowhuntrmaniac (Jan 22, 2012)

Pikku, I buy a few pair of those brown jersery gloves, cut the 1st 3 fingers off them (on the the hand of one you shoot with) . You put the glove on then put your tab on .


----------



## Easykeeper (Jan 2, 2003)

bowhuntrmaniac said:


> Pikku, I buy a few pair of those brown jersery gloves, cut the 1st 3 fingers off them (on the the hand of one you shoot with) . You put the glove on then put your tab on .


Beat me to it. I'm more of a buckskin glove guy but I do the same thing, cut just enough off your three release fingers so the glove isn't in any way between your fingers or the tab. Can be done with any thickness glove but it doesn't take much to make shooting in cold weather very practical with a tab.


----------



## kmeininger (Nov 11, 2013)

So I've always shot tab and recently modified mine with great results. I made a taller and longer finger spacer and a stand off for my thumb. The great part about the new spacer and the addition of the standoff is stretches my fingers out forcing me to keep the string right on my finger tips and not in the crease of my fingers so my windage for grouping got a lot better with the more consistent release. And the stand off made my anchor point more consistent to since I use the top of my thumb to locate at the back of my jaw.


----------



## ghostgoblin22 (May 3, 2013)

i tried out a tab a few months ago, yes i shot just a little better, but it just didnt feel right when i went on my first hunt with it, with a glove i can shoot the exact same arrow on the first shot as i can with a tab, so if i thought to myself why make myself uncomfortable while im hunting, i did shoot 6 arrows better than 6 arrows compared to the glove, for target the TAB is a must


----------



## DDSHOOTER (Aug 22, 2005)

kmeininger said:


> So I've always shot tab and recently modified mine with great results. I made a taller and longer finger spacer and a stand off for my thumb. The great part about the new spacer and the addition of the standoff is stretches my fingers out forcing me to keep the string right on my finger tips and not in the crease of my fingers so my windage for grouping got a lot better with the more consistent release. And the stand off made my anchor point more consistent to since I use the top of my thumb to locate at the back of my jaw.
> View attachment 1862733
> View attachment 1862736


Very smart. I have glove in the works that you my like. If, and I say if, it works. I'm waiting for some piece coming from Canada.
DD


----------



## grantmac (May 31, 2007)

kmeininger said:


> So I've always shot tab and recently modified mine with great results. I made a taller and longer finger spacer and a stand off for my thumb. The great part about the new spacer and the addition of the standoff is stretches my fingers out forcing me to keep the string right on my finger tips and not in the crease of my fingers so my windage for grouping got a lot better with the more consistent release. And the stand off made my anchor point more consistent to since I use the top of my thumb to locate at the back of my jaw.


Nice modifications. My only caution is that you are supposed to have the string in the first groove. Having it out at the finger-tip causes excess tension in the hand and makes for a worse release.

-Grant


----------



## kmeininger (Nov 11, 2013)

DDSHOOTER said:


> Very smart. I have glove in the works that you my like. If, and I say if, it works. I'm waiting for some piece coming from Canada.
> DD


Thanks, I don't think its anything revolutionary and I know they sell similar add ons for this style tab, but its helped me out quite a bit.


----------



## kmeininger (Nov 11, 2013)

DDSHOOTER said:


> Very smart. I have glove in the works that you my like. If, and I say if, it works. I'm waiting for some piece coming from Canada.
> DD


You will have to post pics when you get yours done.


----------



## DDSHOOTER (Aug 22, 2005)

kmeininger said:


> You will have to post pics when you get yours done.


When I shoot my compound......I know that's a forbidden word.....I shoot with the very tips.... kind of wedging them in the string. I and a friend have learn to shoot this way. However, with the recurve we both shoot gloves. Kind of funny when we both shot with a tab we both would slap our face with the tab and he scraped the tip of his nose. Now that I use my back more I tend to pull with the elbow. If I don't pull into the shot I end up with a very dead release. Anyhow, I can shoot a tab too. I just feel a little worse release as Grant stated.


----------



## webster2 (Nov 24, 2013)

I shot a glove 30 years ago with a compound, then when switching to traditional about 25 years ago came to prefer tabs for their cleaner release, convenience, durability and lower cost. BTW, I'm mostly a hunter (bows in the 45#-55# range) and believe tabs not only offer the best shot consistency but are also much easier to use, especially in cold weather. I enjoy making my own strings, arrows, etc. and a Marshall-style tab is about the easiest thing to make that there is. Cordovan is an excellent tab material but almost any scrap leather will do. Cost of the latter = $0. Re longevity...I'm not sure, I've always lost them before wearing them out and have had some tabs for over 5 years. I generally wear a fleece or jersey glove under the tab (like I said, it's cold here but do so even in summer) and fasten it to my hand with a loop so that the tab never moves from the ready-to-shoot position. No need to flip it behind the hand, it just stays in place. It allows hands-free manipulation for most anything I need to fiddle with...I hardly even notice that I have it on. A simple/practical leather tool that's cheap and effective. We need more stuff like that, lol.


----------



## DDSHOOTER (Aug 22, 2005)

webster2 said:


> I shot a glove 30 years ago with a compound, then when switching to traditional about 25 years ago came to prefer tabs for their cleaner release, convenience, durability and lower cost. BTW, I'm mostly a hunter (bows in the 45#-55# range) and believe tabs not only offer the best shot consistency but are also much easier to use, especially in cold weather. I enjoy making my own strings, arrows, etc. and a Marshall-style tab is about the easiest thing to make that there is. Cordovan is an excellent tab material but almost any scrap leather will do. Cost of the latter = $0. Re longevity...I'm not sure, I've always lost them before wearing them out and have had some tabs for over 5 years. I generally wear a fleece or jersey glove under the tab (like I said, it's cold here but do so even in summer) and fasten it to my hand with a loop so that the tab never moves from the ready-to-shoot position. No need to flip it behind the hand, it just stays in place. It allows hands-free manipulation for most anything I need to fiddle with...I hardly even notice that I have it on. A simple/practical leather tool that's cheap and effective. We need more stuff like that, lol.


Can you post a picture? I am working on something along that line. Still waiting for pieces to arrive from Canada. Why does the mail take so long? Here we have just hot. A full glove is a problem. I switch back to a Tab when its 110 out. Anyway what I am working on is more for the cold. So its like you said a glove/tab. 
DD


----------



## Thin Man (Feb 18, 2012)

Here are a couple of pics of my homemade tabs. 

I often wear this cordovan tab (currently the double layer one) with a cotton glove with the fingertips cut off. I'm certain you could use it over a full-fingered glove if you can obtain the fit-and-feel combo that you desire. I've made and used the same style out of regular oil-tanned cowhide with good results, also. (I tied serving material on the thong at the hole area to keep the thong from shifting about and allowing the knot to shift position on the back of my finger. I rarely need to re-tighten the leather knot ... it seems to always feel as if I'm slipping the same-sized ring upon my finger once the thong itself is broken in.)


----------



## SmittyNwess (Feb 2, 2013)

Jm2c when its cold out I used calf hair tab ( I shoot 3 under ) 
During the warmer months I don't use any glove or tab. 

The first few releases sting but after that everything is ok , when I first started no protection I got a few blisters


----------



## yogah (Oct 2, 2012)

Let me think a minute ....Howard Hill, Byron Ferguson, Fred Bear, Rick Welsh ... ok thats enough thinking but they all used gloves, I think they were/are pretty good archers.


----------



## DDSHOOTER (Aug 22, 2005)

Here's a new left hand tab for my son. He will not shoot a glove. The glove is mine. I just made both. Enjoy.
DD


----------



## Unk Bond (Aug 1, 2004)

DDSHOOTER said:


> Here's a new left hand tab for my son. He will not shoot a glove. The glove is mine. I just made both. Enjoy
> DD
> 
> 
> ...


=================

Hello
Very nice.
What is the name of the black material. On the left hand tab. Thanks [ Later


----------



## rattus58 (Jul 9, 2007)

Pikkuhannu said:


> Which you think is better?
> I have been using glove, i had tab years ago with compound.
> 
> I read some longbow rewiew, and there was something about tab to be better with heavy lb.
> ...


I use a tab over cotton or leather driving gloves. Cotton garden gloves are perfect for hunting... dye the right color and off to hunting with tab on .
I'm a spot and stalker... so that might have some additional consideration.

Aloha.. :beer:


----------



## bulldog18 (Jan 20, 2006)

Black Widow tabs are a good tab. I tried one and for me it was ok. Shot the tab as well as my American Leathers Big Shot Crossover glove. I just prefer the glove.


----------



## cubefx (May 8, 2012)

Started with a glove 2 years ago. Switched to the tab 6 month later. Averaging 230-ish on the 300 round with a 259 as a personal record. Tried to switch to the glove couple of month ago. Got myself Big Shot Buffalo Glove. Shot it for about a month. Scores dropped to 210-220. Could not get same consistent anchor as with a tab. Back to the tab now.


----------



## Unk Bond (Aug 1, 2004)

Unk Bond said:


> =================
> 
> Hello
> Very nice.
> What is the name of the black material. On the left hand tab. Thanks [ Later


============

Hello
Black materials name. You used on the tab.[ Later


----------



## Stub (Aug 13, 2013)

I tried a tab and gloves. I used the tab a lot shooting in the cold weather. I can wear a cotton glove under a tab. But if I'm shooting in my barn or on a nice day I prefer to use a glove. I really like the Fred Bear leather shooting glove.


----------



## DDSHOOTER (Aug 22, 2005)

Unk Bond said:


> ============
> 
> Hello
> Black materials name. You used on the tab.[ Later


Nylon. If you look closer it on both the tab and glove finger tips. It has micro groves, that was referring to in your special thread.
DD


----------

